# climber needed washington state/imd. opening



## arbor dad (Mar 26, 2006)

cdl and cert arborist a plus, drv lic a must. looking for climber that can Prune to ansi-300 standards, tight quarter removals,exellent pruning skills,pos attitude, self motivator and safe worker. HIGHEST WAGES and performance bonuses through-out the year,mellow boss,easy going crew,modern equipment. visit our website to contact me. www.arborcarespokane.com hunting,fishing,skiing,hiking all close by. Affordable housing, great place to raise a family. this can be a great opportunity ,worth finding out more, call 509-922-8041


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 28, 2006)

How big a trees you got Arbor?

In a few years I may relocate to your area just because you got big treees.

Year I will remove a 300 foot tree before I die. Tallest I been in is 147 foot it was a QWhite oak.


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 10, 2006)

Sempervrea adpressum Do you have any of these conifers?


----------

